# Blast from the past and Anger with a vengance



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi All, 

I have not been on here for awhile now. Things have been somewhat looking up in my life. My husband and Best friend betrayed me about 4 years ago I believe. It's been awhile.... Any who they kissed and that was the just of it. Well we all have some mutual peeps and we have hung out a few times. Kinda actually miss her? Weird I know! But would you give them a second chance? 

Second thing. Does anyone believe in Karma?? I mean really I am friendless and here she is with a New Best Friend that is attached to the hip. It kinda pisses me off. I thought that Karma came full circle. How does someone honestly get so lucky. I really do miss having that close friend in my life. that sister cause I never had that... 

Just some thoughts!


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

I can understand missing that sisterly relationship but there are other good women out there that you can befriend who would not think of hitting on your husband. 

Anyway, if you do decide to give her another chance, keep her away from your husband! Btw - what would he think of you hanging out with her again? 

Oh, and I don't believe in karma. I was a nurse on a pediatric oncology ward. That will seriously make you doubt karma.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

DO NOT keep a friendship with her. She is not a friend.

I have cut many woman/girls out of my life because of their motives with my boyfriends.

If that's a friend, who needs enemies?


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

She'd be history. Sorry.


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

She betrayed you, she is not your friend and never will be. If she was she would have never hurt your marriage like that, she would have enough of self respect if she was your friend.

Maybe join club of some sort and meet new friends that way?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Would you really want to be "joined at the hip" to someone you couldn't trust? Be grateful she is out of your life, OP.

Time for you to make new friends, perhaps, by taking a course or joining an interests group? 

Please don't give this woman a chance to damage your marriage any more than she did the first time round.


----------

